# Yamaha NS-A335A How good are these?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

*Yamaha NS-A635A How good are these?*

how good are these speakers?They sound pretty good for entry level speakers, but bass is lacking without subwoofer.
A friend gave them to me basically for free. Are they better to use as fronts or rear surrounds? 
One of woofers is bent in whats a easy way to pop it back out?:help:


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I take it no one has any expereince with these speakers??they must not be that good then:scratchhead:.


----------

